# Osb usage



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont have anything to gauge OSB on roofs with, never used it. Advantech definitely seems like a good product. 

I will say I dont like 7/16 osb on roofs, it flexs and isnt nearly as strong standing on it, I know that. 

Osb is stonger on walls by design so they say. I believe it. For shear uplift. It doesnt want to tear apart. For direct pressure between rafters, it is definitely a distinct difference between 5/8 cdx.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't stand the plywood quality these days. I think they cheapened it up to become more competitive with OSB this is just a guess.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I have only had some CDX that were fvcked on delivery. I toss them on the cull pile and return. I take care of my product during construction. Been working well since I was a kid working on the old mans jobs. Roofs still look good, floors are solid and dont squeak. 

If I lived where it rained Id switch.


----------



## Fender (Jul 22, 2013)

Jaws said:


> I have only had some CDX that were fvcked on delivery. I toss them on the cull pile and return. I take care of my product during construction. Been working well since I was a kid working on the old mans jobs. Roofs still look good, floors are solid and dont squeak.
> 
> If I lived where it rained Id switch.


I live in what seams to be Rainville USA and CDX is what everyone uses. OSB doesn't hold up the same.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

This explains why everything here is OSB it never rains or snows. Always zero humidity as well.


----------



## Fender (Jul 22, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> This explains why everything here is OSB it never rains or snows. Always zero humidity as well.


Yep. When I was in California it was OSB everything. I'm sure there's plenty of places in a Oregon it's ok too. Just not here on the coast.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

A real pro said:


> I would like too say too anyone that uses or has a contractor use osb on floors or roofs too please wake up and consider what a terrible mistake they are making. Don't be fooled or stupid into thinking there is no difference when osb will cost much more than the price difference in the future. I've seen the damage ,and I refuse to use it in roofs and floors.


Great first post


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Great first post


Great ONLY post!


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I can't stand the plywood quality these days. I think they cheapened it up to become more competitive with OSB this is just a guess.


I had a couple sheets of 5/8" T&G once that you could literally pull the whole 4x8 sheet in half (separate the plys) by hand... Someone must've been sleeping at the factory...


----------



## Exlud (Jun 23, 2013)

OSB is not OSB, know what I mean? Advantek is a great product. I've also dealt with OSB that I'm convinced was engineered to provide horrific splinters and swell at the slightest rise in humidity. Sure, plywood won't swell as much as (some) OSB. However, some plywood will delaminate badly if it gets wet. 
You really need to research your materials and not condemn a whole category of products based on the performance of one product that most likely wasn't suited for the application.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Exlud said:


> OSB is not OSB, know what I mean? Advantek is a great product. I've also dealt with OSB that I'm convinced was engineered to provide horrific splinters and swell at the slightest rise in humidity. Sure, plywood won't swell as much as (some) OSB. However, some plywood will delaminate badly if it gets wet.
> You really need to research your materials and not condemn a whole category of products based on the performance of one product that most likely wasn't suited for the application.


Unless your selling one of the products.:whistling


----------



## Gaboy (Mar 30, 2014)

All the houses I work in use 3/4 advantech for the floor. We use osb for out side walls roofs. An 3/4 cdx is great for small floor patches an roofs on high end homes.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

A real pro said:


> I would like too say too...


Maybe we missed the first part of the conversation. Him being a real pro and and everything, I find it hard to believe he is wrong.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Gaboy said:


> All the houses I work in use 3/4 advantech for the floor. We use osb for out side walls roofs. An 3/4 cdx is great for small floor patches an roofs on high end homes.


How did you get that name? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Gaboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Drunk an Georgia Man doesn't sound as charming...


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Gaboy said:


> Drunk an Georgia Man doesn't sound as charming...


Add a "y" in that name and you might be more out of place then madrina on a roof top.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Bearded Wonder said:


> Written like a true plywood salesman.


Whose keyboard letter "o" double strikes everytime he tries to use the word "to".


----------



## Floored4u (Mar 30, 2014)

OSB would be an acceptable underlayment for many flooring materials. Plywood is a better choice for flooring :thumbsup: but with any moisture issue problems will arise no matter what wood is used.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

I think in low moisture areas you will be hard pressed to find anyone who uses plywood. It's usually twice as expensive and unlike osb it isn't usually very square and warps at with any sun exposure. Every area has different needs from their materials. Using plywood on a subfloor around here sounds asinine.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

Here I use 1x for everything, it's hold up better than plywood or OSB...


----------

